# Lakeview Terrace



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]RigUfNqmH_c[/YOUTUBE]

Looks terrible.

_Anyone else wanna see this movie?_


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd rather see it on DVD than in theatrical.

Reminds me of those thrillers that popped up in the 90's.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2008)

I remember this trailer from when I went to go see Tropic Thunder and the one thought through my head while watching the trailer was "what the fuck? "


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 14, 2008)

I'M THE POLICE, YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT I SAY.

I'd watch this movie just for the Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

Doesn't look terrible. But i'll wait for dvd.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks mediocre. Eh.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 14, 2008)

looks retarded rofl


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Looks mediocre. Eh.



WRONG!



escamoh said:


> looks retarded rofl



BINGO!

It has Samuel L. Jackson fucking around with the pedo from Hard Candy. I mean, how could anyone not laugh at the scene where Jackson is threatening to cut down their plants.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 15, 2008)

What the fuck is this? Samuel L. Jackson is trying to fuck with a couple for making out in the pool? Violent neighbors? I'm sure there's something more to it, but it looks awful. No thank you I do not want to see this movie.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, this looks completely fucking st--OMG, IS THAT SAMUEL L. JACKSON!? 

Must...see...this...NOW. 

I went to go see Snakes on a Plane on my birthday.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Yeah, this looks completely fucking st--OMG, IS THAT SAMUEL L. JACKSON!?
> 
> Must...see...this...NOW.
> 
> I went to go see Snakes on a Plane on my birthday.



Snakes on a Plane failed to even be a good, bad movie......

Felt like a damn T.V Sci-Fi original meets a freaking family film......with some tits and gore thrown in, of course.

Nevertheless, Lakeview Terrence will probably be a 2/4 Star movie at least if it has Samuel Jackson......he's one bad friend.


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> WRONG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the pedo from Hard Candy? 

Maybe Samuel will take his testicles.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

How can you make a full length feature film based on your neighbor trying to kill you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> How can you make a full length feature film based on your neighbor trying to kill you?



Its about racism I heard, seems like that too...but its got Sam Jackson, it looks like it might be horribly funny. 

*"I'm the police...you have to do what I say!" *

*"Yes they deserve to die and I hope they burn in Hell!" *


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Snakes on a Plane failed to even be a good, bad movie......
> 
> Felt like a damn T.V Sci-Fi original meets a freaking family film......with some tits and gore thrown in, of course.
> 
> Nevertheless, Lakeview Terrence will probably be a 2/4 Star movie at least if it has Samuel Jackson......he's one bad friend.



Thank you. Not even Samuel was able to save that piece of shit snakes on a boring ass plane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2008)

oh comeon how can anyone hate snakes on a plane

IT HAD A SCENE WHERE A GUY GETS HIS DICK BITTEN!

thats alone is worth the watch


----------



## Hippie (Sep 16, 2008)

"I AM TIRED OF THESE MOTHER FUCKING NEIGHBORS ON MY MOTHER FUCKING LAWN!!!!!!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2008)

Hippie said:


> "I AM TIRED OF THESE MOTHER FUCKING NEIGHBORS ON MY MOTHER FUCKING LAWN!!!!!!"



it's cause their white
don't deny it..i can see the hate in your eyes


----------



## Adonis (Sep 16, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> it's cause their white
> don't deny it..i can see the hate in your eyes



Isn't Kerry Washington the wife?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> oh comeon how can anyone hate snakes on a plane
> 
> IT HAD A SCENE WHERE A GUY GETS HIS DICK BITTEN!
> 
> thats alone is worth the watch



That's pretty easy. I didn't really hate Snakes THAT much, but that's one of those movies where the best thing about it was the title(which lead to the massive hype)

Too many stock characters, not enough of them dying. In fact, besides Jackson, the only real sympathetic stock characters were the ones that died......which pissed me off. 

I was also disapointed because I like the director(he did "Final Destination 2"). Too bad Ronny Yu left that project.........

Anyway, yeah, the wife is black. Jackson's problem with them is the interracial marriage.


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> How can you make a full length feature film based on your neighbor trying to kill you?



Run Lola Run is a full length feature film based on 20 minutes in reel time. It's possible.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> How can you make a full length feature film based on your neighbor trying to kill you?



That actually seems like quite a easy thing to do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> That's pretty easy. I didn't really hate Snakes THAT much, but that's one of those movies where the best thing about it was the title(which lead to the massive hype)
> 
> Too many stock characters, not enough of them dying. In fact, besides Jackson, the only real sympathetic stock characters were the ones that died......which pissed me off.
> 
> ...



oh i see

i thought it was suppose to portray cops abusing their power.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2008)

Vantage Point's first half is like the same thing shown over and over from different points of view, it was a good idea in theory, but they failed with it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Vantage Point's first half is like the same thing shown over and over from different points of view, it was a good idea in theory, but they failed with it.



I disagree, I thought they did it very well.

Anyway, since "LT" isn't going to do that, that's an unusual comparison.

And yes, it can be done. It looks like they are going to have scenes of Jackson doing his job........so lots of filler.


----------



## Chee (Sep 17, 2008)

Right now it has a 46% on rottentomatoes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> Right now it has a 46% on rottentomatoes.



That's not that bad really, shit some movies on there that people were still saying they liked had like 17 and stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, that's not that bad of a rating..........


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> Right now it has a 46% on rottentomatoes.



Tracey Fragments is sitting with a 40%, and I liked it...after three viewings.>_>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2008)

I would have expected this to be in single digits on RT.


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> Right now it has a 46% on rottentomatoes.



Meaning that it's got a hard time being persistent with it's action and probaly it's pacing ain't all that good probz some terrible acting on part and then some. But meh, sometimes Rottentomatoes can be a bit too critical with their reviews for movies.


----------



## Chee (Sep 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Tracey Fragments is sitting with a 40%, and I liked it...after three viewings.>_>



The camera annoyed me too much so I stopped after 5 minutes. If I ever get the patience to watch it, I will.


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2008)

What the hell is Tracy Fragments?


----------



## Chee (Sep 17, 2008)

Indie film with Ellen Page in it. I dunno what its about, I think she was abused or something. I didn't watch the whole thing because its style annoyed me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2008)

Meh, I got used to it. Even though it felt kinda gimmicky.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2008)

Why am I not surprised that it's an Ellen Page film?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't know how the movie is, but the trailer of _Taken_ [Liam Neeson] is *not* flattering.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Why am I not surprised that it's an Ellen Page film?


----------



## Clue (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm seeing this tomorrow night for Samuel L Jackson!  It looks terrible, but I love that crazy friend.  Anyone seen Black Snake Moan?  That's some weird shit.


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

I loved Black Snake Moan. Probably the only movie I'll ever like with Samuel Jackson in it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2008)

^

Aye, well there's Coach Carter but that was too Melodramatic for me but at the same time cool

Black Snake moan was the shit

He was like Isaac Hayes in that friend

An awesome guitar player


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Why am I not surprised that it's an Ellen Page film?







Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Aye, well there's Coach Carter but that was too Melodramatic for me but at the same time cool
> 
> ...



I'll add that movie to my netflix. I honestly need to see more films. .


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2008)

You use Netflix?  

Tell me how is that workin out for ya? 

I considered using it a year ago but seemed like kind of a hassle for me


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

I love it, but recently I've been renting lots of movies so I want to upgrade it to the 5 movies at a time. 

So much better then driving all the way down to Blockbuster just to find out your movie is sold out or not even in stock.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Martial Horror said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Why am I not surprised that it's an Ellen Page film?


Anyone who is surprised must either be a member of this forum for less than a week, or an idiot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, netflix is cool, even though they occasionally screw up. I think its a better deal than going to the video store.

Seriously, no video store will cary "Zombie 5: Killing Birds", so netflix is the smex. Why do I use Zombie 5 as an example.....I don't know, I hated it. But it's not easy to find, so there ya go.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

The only bad thing I've heard from netflix is that after a month or two, if you keep sending your dvds back the next day, they'll start throttling your account.

Which I guess is only a problem for you rippers out there.


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

The only problem I ever had with Netflix is that Indiana Jones #1 was out of stock for a while.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> I loved Black Snake Moan. Probably the only movie I'll ever like with Samuel Jackson in it.


You didn't like Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw bits and pieces of Pulp Fiction, never the full thing. 

But from what I saw, he was good in that film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> The only problem I ever had with Netflix is that Indiana Jones #1 was out of stock for a while.



Understandably so, It's only the best action movie of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The only bad thing I've heard from netflix is that after a month or two, if you keep sending your dvds back the next day, they'll start throttling your account.
> 
> Which I guess is only a problem for you rippers out there.



Eh? I go through DVD's quickly. I watch them almost as soon as I get them and send them back the next day. The only thing bad I've heard about it is that you don't get high priority on new movies.

So when it says "Very Long Wait", I'm going to be the last to get it. I'm fine with that, as I have so many movies, it doesn't matter.

It was a bitch, however, when netflix went down like a month or 2 ago for a week........


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> You didn't like Pulp Fiction?



I ain't see it 

Although I might


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 18, 2008)

Go see Pulp Fiction.

Now.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 18, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Go see Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Now.



Frankly, the only parts worth seeing are the Jules/Vincent scenes.


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

I rented it on Netflix but I never got around to watch it. I'll probably catch it on TV whenever its on.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> I rented it on Netflix but I never got around to watch it. I'll probably catch it on TV whenever its on.



Nah, censors fuck the movie up proper.


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Nah, censors fuck the movie up proper.



I got HBO and Showtime. They're bound to show it sooner or later.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> I got HBO and Showtime. They're bound to show it sooner or later.



Well excuse me, I was not spoiled with channels like that.

When I wanted to watch a R-rated movie, I had to sneak the videotape up to my room.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 19, 2008)

This film looks hilarious.  Samuel L. Jackson being a obnoxious ass to his neighbors? Count me in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Frankly, the only parts worth seeing are the Jules/Vincent scenes.



I 100% agree. Those scenes are worth watching over and over again. I get bored when watching the Bruce Willis scenes or the Vincent/Uma scenes.

I still think Tarantino's best film is Resovoir Dogs, although "Kill Bill Volume 1" gets pretty close. His worst? Death Proof.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

I love Kill Bill. pek

Still need to check out Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pulp Fiction was class the whole way, you people don't know. I get the feeling I would have enjoyed Reservoir Dogs more had I not seen 'City On Fire' prior to it, knowing it had been ripped off sort of from that; but I still liked the film a lot, probably just as much as Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2008)

I just came back from watching the movie

Not bad 3.5/5 

Some parts of it were predictable others were incredibly amazing and just fun and good laughs. Not any terrible acting on any part. I really truly enjoyed it. However, some parts were just  and didn't make sense.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 20, 2008)




----------

